
Ask HN: Modern clinic IT? - trestletech
Some friends of mine are setting up a free clinic and have asked for help with their IT. Right now they&#x27;re accessing a Cloud-based medical records system from a handful of donated Windows laptops. The functionality they need is a browser, printing, and uploading files from their scanners.<p>Their current woes revolve around getting printers and scanners configured on all the laptops, but I&#x27;d like to think a little bigger than that.<p>If you were setting up the IT for a small clinic from scratch, what approach would you take? Manage individual devices? Thin clients pointing to the Cloud? PXE boot from a local server?<p>Keep in mind that they don&#x27;t have an IT person on-call, so we&#x27;ll need to find something stable or at least one that doesn&#x27;t fail catastrophically.
======
PaulHoule
Why not manage them the way people manage Chromebooks? Make a system image
with the printing and scanning set up, write an installer, something.

If a machine gets trashed, you either restore from the system image, replace
some parts (ex. hard drive), or maybe just install a new machine.

